# Blackout Curtains Dubai best Made to Measure option



## soniadubai

Blackout Curtains dubai, Motorized Curtains, Motorized Blinds, Sofa upholstery and all your curtains and blinds solutions available in our store just give us a call 0562679002.


Vintage Grommet Textured Faux Silk Dupioni Silk Blackout Curtains dubai marina

Vintage textured dupioni faux silk blackout is a collection of stylish blackout fabrics in a sophisticated color palette. These blackouts block out daylight completely.

The curtains have high performance polyester velvet face fabric and are lined with exceptionally soft blackout lining. The collection is offered in both Pole Pocket and Grommet headers at most attractive price.

The curtains have high performance polyester velvet face fabric and are lined with exceptionally soft blackout lining. The collection is offered in Grommet headers at most attractive price.

A simple yet refined finish that brings out the beautiful luster and fall. Our soft, solid blackout curtains are offered in colors for every shade. All incorporating the light blocking features at the most affordable prices.

A simple yet refined finish that brings out the beautiful luster and fall. Our soft, solid blackout curtains are offered in colors for every shade. All incorporating the light blocking features at the most affordable prices.

A vibrant collection of contemporary prints all in a mix of tropical color and cool, citrus hues. Also in a wide range of patterns featuring medallions, bold geometrics and trellis designs. Our Patterned Blackout Curtains are ideal for all rooms and offers light blocking qualities.

You will instantly fall in love with our blackout curtains & drapes. The fabric is super soft with a refined texture made with a special polyester yarn. These curtains keep the light out and provides optimal thermal insulation

Practicality and style come together in this modern collection of blackout taffeta fabric, featuring stylish taffeta weave effects in a sophisticated palette. Panels are blackout with thermal and light blocking qualities.


----------

